# Lost My Baby...!



## alia176 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,

This is my first post so please forgive any incorrect assumptions! Two weeks ago I lost my favorite Seiko Kinetic watch while skiing and I'd like to find a way to get another one just like it if possible. I've lost many things in my life but this one has been devastating on me.







My wife says that she's never seen me so upset over losing something.

I went shopping for a new Seiko watch but the current selection didn't appeal to me in terms of aesthetics or price.

I don't have the movement number but I do have the S/N and Case no. Before I contact Seiko through an authorized dealer, does anyone know if it's even possible to order an old watch? I'm a novice in the world of watches but if someone can point me to internet resources where I may be able to buy another one (new or used) like my old friend, I'd be ever so appreciative.

Watch info:

Gold rim(perhaps two tone?)

Dial is green (memory is failing me on the exact description)

Seiko with leather strap

Luminous numbers

Kinetic with charge indicator

day date with second hand

S/N: 8N0168

Case: 5M43-OA29

Purchased: in the U.S., 4/13/01

Kind regards,

Ash.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I think this is a pic of your watch, but I doubt very much if you will find a new one, but you never know, good luck with your search...










Pic nicked off the net...


----------



## alia176 (Feb 24, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Well, I think this is a pic of your watch, but I doubt very much if you will find a new one, but you never know, good luck with your search...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is the one; forgot that it came with a metal band but I left the store with a leather strap.

What are the additional info that would be useful with my search? For example, what's the movement and model number?

Thanks.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well the case number you quoted should be all the information you need. Using it I found the same picture that Jase posted.

I haven't seen any of these around, but your best bet would be to keep an eye on eBay and one might turn up. Otherwise trawl the forum and someone might have one that don't use.

Good luck and welcome to


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

alia176 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post so please forgive any incorrect assumptions! Two weeks ago I lost my favorite Seiko Kinetic watch while skiing and I'd like to find a way to get another one just like it if possible. I've lost many things in my life but this one has been devastating on me.
> 
> ...


It's Sunday morning about 08:30. I think the watch you're after is on E**y. Check out "Seiko kinetic". Good luck if it's what you're looking for. Chris.


----------

